# Internet?



## IKSMOM (Mar 14, 2012)

Hello, yes I am a Singaporean but have been living abroad for a bit too long. 

Returning late this year and I am interested to know how much does internet cost now? I tried goggling it but I cannot find the exact price. 

I will be living in a HDB flat, if that helps. 

Thank you very much.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

You bundle Internet with TV - Singtel DSL / MIO or Starhub Cable / Cable TV - both 40$ onwards .. 

Or if your unit is Fiber, you can choose one of the bunch of 100 mb data providers .. 

Or go get a 3G - 2 MB Sticks, for 30$ flat rated - M1, Singtel, Starhub ..


----------



## IKSMOM (Mar 14, 2012)

Oh great!! Thank you! Why do I have the impression that internet in Singapore is super rocket high!!? 

Would you be able to give me the highest end of the first option - internet with tv - like it would start from S$40 to..... ??

How about Fiber? How much would that be? 

Cannot go with 2MB sticks for we need something super fast 

Thanks in advance!




ecureilx said:


> You bundle Internet with TV - Singtel DSL / MIO or Starhub Cable / Cable TV - both 40$ onwards ..
> 
> Or if your unit is Fiber, you can choose one of the bunch of 100 mb data providers ..
> 
> Or go get a 3G - 2 MB Sticks, for 30$ flat rated - M1, Singtel, Starhub ..


----------

